# For Those With A Truck Cap...



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

I got to thinking that if I were my dog, and I was riding in the alphas truck bed on camping trips, wouldn't it be nice to have actual air back there? (I mean, I cant have dog fur in_side_ the new TV just yet. I'm stickin' those mutts in the back.







)

Quit you're cryin' they'll be on a bedrug too. Spoiled brats.

It'd be powered separately from the cab AC, just wiring in a new circuit off the battery.

My questions are, anyone ever done this or have links to someone who has? Something smaller than what's on top of the OB obviously. If not, I'll be figuring it out.

Forgive me if these are lame questions but I've never seen one on the road.

Got the Sirius and detector mounted, and the Prodigy went in Thursday. Now to begin fabricating a new center console to house the audio goodies (a couple 10" subs and a 4 channel amp). Yeah, it'll probably be awhile, but dats da plan.

Here's where I stuck the prodigy. I went the soldering route between harnesses. Still don't have the camper. Another week or so.



















Have a good one everybody!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My only thought would be that if you were adding an RV style unit, you would need to add something to generate the AC power, either with an inverter, though it would need to be a big one, or a generator. Otherwise, you would need to add an additional compressor setup to the engine.

Tim


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

You would need to have a generator to run it. The other option would be to buy or find something like a rear a/c setup. In a Chevy you could buy one from a suburban and mount it in the back over the wheel well. This could get very expensive because you need to buy the refer lines, evap blower section, larger compressor, controls and all the trim parts to make it work. Wouldn't it be easier just to open the window between the cab and the back so the dogs get some A/C ? Kirk


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

In our new truck, I ordered the slider rear glass (electric, of course). then, when we got the camper shell, I got the slider front/fold down to clean glass. On the sides, I got the "WinDoors", with sliders. When on the road, we open the truck and camper sliders so the kids can have some contact with us. The side sliders are open so the kids have "flow through ventilation". I wonder though, with the a/c on high, if I closed the side sliders, would there be cool air in the back. I'm still trying to get DW to ride in the back with the kids and test that out. Have I said "kids"???







I meant dogs.........








david


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> Wouldn't it be easier just to open the window between the cab and the back so the dogs get some A/C ? Kirk


Yep it sure would. The problem is the AC in the F150 is pathetic.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

beachbum said:


> I wonder though, with the a/c on high, if I closed the side sliders, would there be cool air in the back.


Why don't you give it a shot and let me know.











> I'm still trying to get DW to ride in the back with the kids and test that out.


Don't give up. I wouldn't mind sticking mine back there either.











> Have I said "kids"???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

